# adding substrate, MADNESS!



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

i am adding fluorite and mixing it with my gravel. i rinsed the fluoride 6 times but is still turning my water brown, that and disturbing the gravel is kicking up A LOT of debis. its so cloudy i cant see more then 4 inches in. i am scared for my fish. what do i do?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Flourite requires a LOT of rinsing before adding to an aquarium. I havent had experience with flourite so I cant say if it will harm the fish or not. I THINK it wont harm them. *


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

any ways to quickly reduce cloudiness? i am trying to finish the tank but cant even see. will water clarifier help?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Madness...LOL.

I would have removed the fish. I would think it would clear in a couple of hours.


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

I went through the same thing with flourite. I did use seachems clarifier, but it still took awhile. Patience is key. Since you cant see anything in there, you will need to readjust things once it clears which will of course cloud it up again. Also there was a lot of debris on all of my plants when I was done. My fish did ok with the whole deal(it was months ago).
On a positive note, the flourite looks great now and my plants really love it and are growing well


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Ford101 said:


> disturbing the gravel is kicking up A LOT of debis.


Was the gravel dirty before getting disturbed also or is all from the flourite?


----------

